# Ipad bloqué sur logo Pomme avec message d'erreur



## yasston (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous explique mon problème, Je naviguais tranquillement sur IPAD 2 quand subitement il a planté. 
Ce dernier à redémarré mais au moment de l'allumage, il est resté bloqué sur la le logo de la Pomme. Puis apparait sur lécran des lignes de de commandes bizarre en haut à gauche comme ceci:

[FTL:MSG] Apple NAND Driver (AND) RW
[FTL:MSG] FIL_Init [OK]
[FTL:MSG] BUF_Init [OK]
[FTL:MSG] FPart Init [OK]

 
Depuis, impossible de le restauré ni le mettre à jour même quand je le passe en mode DFU ou Recovery. Il y a des messages d'erreurs sur Itunes qui apparaissent à chaque fois.

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à comprendre le problème ou à le résoudre, il est le bienvenu!!!!


----------



## Larme (6 Avril 2013)

Il est jailbreaké ?
Quels sont les messages d'erreurs exactement ?
Récupérer le numéro de l'erreur, et regarder ce qu'elle signifie.


----------



## yasston (6 Avril 2013)

Non, L'ipad n'est pas jalibreaker.

Sur Itunes, l'erreur présente est la n°1611. 
mais parfois j'ai également le message d'erreur: ipad isn't eligible for requested build. 

J'ai testé également de supprimer les lignes sur les fichiers Hosts mais sans succès.


----------



## Dante059 (8 Avril 2013)

Salut !

Je viens de trouver ça : 

http://infoidevice.fr/tuto-resoudre-erreur-itunes-3194-1013-1611-sur-iphone/

Essaye et reviens vers nous ensuite 

EDIT : Je te traduis un peu le tuto, on dirait qu'il manque des trucs

Du fait que ton iPad ne boot plus, tu vas devoir utiliser la deuxième solution. Si tu es sur Windows 7, cherche ton bloc-notes dans le menu démarrer, tu fais clic-droit, puis démarrer en tant qu'administrateur.

Une fois le bloc-notes ouvert, tu fais fichier -> ouvrir, et là tu cherches le fichier hosts : C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc (le fichier Hosts se trouve dedans)

Pour ce qui est de la modification, dans le tuto, le lien de l'image est mort, je te mets à quoi ressemble le mien :







Une fois fait, tu sauvegardes, tu reboot l'ordi, et tu tentes une restauration via iTunes.

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## yasston (9 Avril 2013)

Salut,

J'ai essayé ta technique et toujours le même problème, mon IPAD ne se restaure toujours pas.

Voilà les lignes que j'ai copié dans mon fichier Hosts, est-ce suffisant? 

# 127.0.0.1 localhost
# ::1 localhost

127.0.0.1 localhost

Pour info, je suis sur MAC.


Merci.


----------



## Dante059 (9 Avril 2013)

Ton fichier Hosts semble correct, il ressemble à peu prêt à ça sur mon Mac aussi. Le problème doit venir d'ailleurs.

Télécharge Tiny Umbrella :

http://cache.firmwareumbrella.com/downloads/TinyUmbrella-6.12.00.app.zip

Une fois le programme lancé, branche ton iPad, il devrait apparaître sur la gauche (je peux pas te confirmer, j'ai pas mon câble avec moi pour essayer sur mon iPhone).

Fais un clic-droit dessus, puis Exit Recovery. L'appareil devrait redémarrer.

Au passage, tu as essayé de le restaurer avec un autre ordi ?


----------



## yasston (9 Avril 2013)

Je l'ai déjà fait et je viens de ressayer avec tinyumbrella mais sans succès, je n'arrive pas à le rebooter.

J'ai toujours l'ecran noir avec le message suivant en haut à gauche:
[FTL:MSG] Apple NAND Driver (AND) RW
[FTL:MSG] FIL_Init [OK]
[FTL:MSG] BUF_Init [OK]
[FTL:MSG] FPart Init [OK]

Sa ne serai pas un problème de la carte mère? ou un autre problème hardware?


----------



## Dante059 (10 Avril 2013)

Je ne vois pas d'autres solutions à part un renvoi au SAV...


----------

